

HN Whose Hiring? - kaptain
http://worrydream.com/#!/jobsearch/jobsearch.html

======
mapleoin
_Whose_ vs _Who's_ : <http://grammarist.com/usage/whos-whose/>

~~~
ryan-allen
I've spent the last 15 minutes looking through his site. I think he's being
ironic.

~~~
Kiro
I doubt it's his site.

------
paulgb
Note that this is from 2002.

Among other things, Bret has written an excellent paper on visualization in
UIs. <http://worrydream.com/MagicInk/>

------
merinid
This was hilarious and good look. Are you looking for work only in SF?

